# Pimples?!



## LewisGrad05 (May 28, 2007)

Ok, I know they are not regular "pimples", but that is what it looks like! Please help if you know what these are:


















The bumps are now all on his right side, mostly little pimples like the one on his leg. They have since spread to the entire side of him, from ear to tail!!!

We have vines that run in our yard that he plays under, and may be a reaction to the only on the side that touches it?? We were told by a vet to try 30 mL of Benadryl, and see if that helps.

He is on Nutro Ultra Large Breed dog food. He just started it about 3 months ago, however he was just on Nutro Natural Choice - so easy switch. There were no problems with the bumps until a week or so ago. Camping actually made the few bumps he had go away, then they came back full force when we got home. ANY IDEAS???

Thanks!


----------



## LewisGrad05 (May 28, 2007)

*Update:*

Okay, we were about to get him some benedryl , and he started this vomiting thing. Now he has always puked a bit after playing outside after the heat, but he was not even outside today that much! Now I am nervous about giving him Benedryl... will it upset his tummy more???


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

nope benadryl is AOK for his tummy. it will help if its a allergy... but if it's not it won't do anything. pimples could be hives... but if it's Hives and they continue i would go to the vet... if they are big "pimples" i would check them out by a vet incase it's staph


----------



## LewisGrad05 (May 28, 2007)

I thought it was hives, since our chihuahua, Killer, got them camping from the "Creepin' Charlie" ground covering there, and it went away in a day or so. 

I figured the "pimples" are size appropriate to his size compared to the size Killer's were on his tummy, where he laid in the plants. 

Where would he get a staph infection from? Our puppy does not have it. Does it usually itch? I do not see him itching, and he only twitches slightly when we play with the bumps. 

We gave him Benedryl tonight, so we will see how it goes in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LewisGrad05 said:


> I thought it was hives, since our chihuahua, Killer, got them camping from the "Creepin' Charlie" ground covering there, and it went away in a day or so.
> 
> I figured the "pimples" are size appropriate to his size compared to the size Killer's were on his tummy, where he laid in the plants.
> 
> ...


No staph doesn't itch it's alittle painful if anything... He can get it from anything... all he has to do is get alittle nick or cut and get something in it like food dirt or bedding...

http://www.sniksnak.com/doghealth/staph.html

i think of staph as a freak accident... My dad got it about 6 months ago and had no idea where it came from... he just bumped into something


----------



## TysonZoe (Aug 1, 2007)

LewisGrad05 said:


> Ok, I know they are not regular "pimples", but that is what it looks like! Please help if you know what these are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my red nose had the same thing, took her to my vet he gave her a shot and they cleared right up.... but she also gets another kind of bumps that are identical but these ones are caused by plastic.. does your dog by any chance sleep in a kennel with a plastic bottom?? my vet told me to get rid of all the plastic and give her a 400iu tablet of vitamen E three times a day for 45 days...


----------



## LewisGrad05 (May 28, 2007)

we have been feeding him benedryl, and they are going away slowly. I am intrigued about this plastic idea!! He does have a plastic bottom crate... and to me would explain how they are only on one side - but he has always had this cage - would this kind of allergy develop over time? 

Would simple skin scrapings tell us if it is a staph infection? or would we have to go through a whole mess of things? we did go camping and he was in the water where he did get some cuts, however the cuts are no where near the bumps. would this matter?

Thanks so much for the advice!!


----------

